# Learning Music Theory?



## Maddiegirl

So i'm hoping to take my ABRSM in Music Theory, i'm assuming they are written test like a paper test, do i need a tutor to apply for them, because so far i've just taught myself up to Grade 5.


----------



## Krummhorn

A quick search of Google reveals lots about the AMRSM Exams and their requirements.

We hope that you will do well with your studies and learn from these exams along the way.


----------

